# NEED HELP with waydoes my chip go in?



## holland3 (Aug 3, 2010)

all good


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

holland3 said:


> I just got my ecu back from MTM.. Opened it up and something was rattling around inside.. Unscrewed all the bolts and the chip was not mounted..


I would contact MTM on the first place.


----------

